# Glove superstition - anyone heard of this?



## teapot (19 July 2011)

In here as am thinking it must be a comp related thing!

I dropped my riding gloves earlier today and as someone handed them to me, I said thank you and then they said it was bad luck to say thank you if someone picks up your gloves?!

Anyone else know of this? (person in question is what I'd call a stereotypical old school PC DC type if that helps...)


----------



## Carefreegirl (19 July 2011)

Not heard that one but have heard if someone says bless you after sneezing you shouldn't say thankyou.


----------



## happy_talk (19 July 2011)

not the saying thank you bit- but know someone who can't pick up her gloves if she drops them, someone else has to pass them to her. very funny when you pretend you can't hear her!!


----------



## Mickyjoe (19 July 2011)

My old boss was the same Happy Talk. Said she had one of her worst falls ever after picking up her own glove once. 
Me.. I think I'll take my chances!!


----------

